# Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose Kits | Overstock Clearance Sale



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Only 1 Set of Black and 1 Set of Red Left*
*Evolution Sports is offering Overstock Clearance Sale pricing on Samco Sport Silicone Hose Kits.
Overstock Clearance Sale prices will only be available as supplies last.
Don’t hesitate – Order Today!
Note – these items are not listed on our website, so to place an order you will need to call us @ (425) 825-8210 Mon – Fri 9am – 6pm Pacific
New Beetle 1.8T AWV/APH Boost Hose Kit (including Stainless Steel Hose Clamps, a $30 value) – 
MSRP - $235.00
Clearance Sale - $125.00
(Note: these kits were shipped from Samco with an Extra Turbo Outlet Pipe to DV Hose instead of the DV Vacuum Hose, you can use the original vacuum hose) 
Colors Available*
*Black - 1 Set Left*








*Red - 1 Set Left*








*Blue - Sold Out*








*Again - Overstock Clearance Sale prices will only be available as supplies last.
Orders will be filled in the on a first ordered – first shipped basis. If you are a local customer – please call ASAP.*


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:52 PM 9-26-2005_


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

Is there a big difference between the AWV/APH and the AWP?


----------



## levyraccoon (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

So, you are selling a full APH hose kit for $125?
How much is shipping to Toronto, Canada?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (levyraccoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_Is there a big difference between the AWV/APH and the AWP?

To my understanding the main difference is in hose that connects the turbo outlet to the pressure pipe. This is the case on the G/J IV.

_Quote, originally posted by *levyraccoon* »_So, you are selling a full APH hose kit for $125?
How much is shipping to Toronto, Canada?
Thanks

Yes, you are correct on the $125.00
Using UPS service (currently we only offer UPS) it would approximately the following - 
UPS Canada Standard - $16
UPS Expedited - $60
UPS Express - $68
Note - If you use UPS Expedited or Express, the brokerage fee are waived by UPS.
Please feel welcome to contact us via telephone with any questions or to place an order.
Keep on Dubbin'
Matt


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

Any chance that you have a red kit for an AWP?


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ('02 Turbo S)*

Matt, Ill take a blue set shipped to 60074, Let me know where to send payment too. Did not see them in your website for that price.
If it matters I will need an APH.. I can paypal right away to the address you indicate.


_Modified by YllwTRB at 1:46 PM 7-16-2005_


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ('02 Turbo S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_Any chance that you have a red kit for an AWP?

?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_Any chance that you have a red kit for an AWP?


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_?

Sorry that I didn't check this thread until now.
As I didn't spend much time on a computer this weekend.
Please always feel welcome to contact us via telephone during normal business hours for immediate questions.
With that all being said; we currently do not have any Red in-stock for the AWP engine code.

_Quote, originally posted by *YllwTRB* »_Matt, Ill take a blue set shipped to 60074, Let me know where to send payment too. Did not see them in your website for that price.
If it matters I will need an APH.. I can paypal right away to the address you indicate.



Shipping should be in the $10-15 range using UPS Ground.
These items are not listed on our website, so to place an order you will need to call us @ (425) 825-8210 Mon – Fri 9am – 6pm Pacific.
We look forward to serving your needs.
Matt


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Shipping should be in the $10-15 range using UPS Ground.
These items are not listed on our website, so to place an order you will need to call us @ (425) 825-8210 Mon – Fri 9am – 6pm Pacific.
We look forward to serving your needs.
Matt


Just ordered my set with Mark. Cant wait to get it. Thanks for the great deal.


----------



## VrFusion (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

Do you have any red or black APH hose kits left?


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (VrFusion)*

will this fit automatic awv?


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
To my understanding the main difference is in hose that connects the turbo outlet to the pressure pipe. This is the case on the G/J IV.
Yes, you are correct on the $125.00
Using UPS service (currently we only offer UPS) it would approximately the following - 
UPS Canada Standard - $16
UPS Expedited - $60
UPS Express - $68
Note - If you use UPS Expedited or Express, the brokerage fee are waived by UPS.
Please feel welcome to contact us via telephone with any questions or to place an order.
Keep on Dubbin'
Matt
 LOL HAHAHAHAH ONLY UPS, Good Luck guys ordering to Canada might as well Order Locally, Coz once that UPS Customs and Brokage is done, you will Probly end up paying MORE! than what you could buy locally and even save money locally. If you offer USPS Shipping id order right now with UPS SHIPPING NO WAY HOZAY!








PS: even if you wave off Brokage you will probly pay 50% of the Orginaly Price as Customs.










_Modified by Zookie at 7:26 PM 7-18-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (B5variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YllwTRB* »_
Just ordered my set with Mark. Cant wait to get it. Thanks for the great deal.

Thank you for your patronage!

_Quote, originally posted by *VrFusion* »_Do you have any red or black APH hose kits left?

Yes, we have both Red & Black (as well as Blue) in-stock and ready for shipment.

_Quote, originally posted by *B5variant* »_will this fit automatic awv?

I can't guarantee that these will fit Automatic transmissions.
However, I checked the original equipment part numbers (of which these were prototyped from) using ETKA and they do not list different numbers for the automatic models. So I would assume that there would not be a problem using these with automatic models.
I hope that helps!
Matt


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

do you have any of these in any color for AWP golfs at this price?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (Illegal Gardener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Illegal Gardener* »_do you have any of these in any color for AWP golfs at this price?

Currently we only have Black in-stock for the AWP G/J IV.
Since we are not "Overstocked" on that kit, we are offering it at our "everyday low price" of $198.00, which includes the high quiality stainless steel hose clamps.
Please feel welcome to contact us via telephone with any questions.
Matt


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mmm Okay so does this kit come with the TURBO INLET PIPE? Or just the other Lines?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (Zookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zookie* »_mmm Okay so does this kit come with the TURBO INLET PIPE? Or just the other Lines?









Maybe you should spend more time reading the original post at the top of the page, than trying to point out negatives of why a Canadian customer should not by from this company.
Matt


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmmm. very interested but I've heard about fitment issues...
do you guys have the Samco TIP for APH as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_...
do you guys have the Samco TIP for APH as well?

We do not have the Induction Hose at this time.
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

These look great for both show and go!


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

Is there a specific kit I should as for... 2001 AWV engine.
Thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (no-BUG-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no-BUG-me* »_Is there a specific kit I should as for... 2001 AWV engine.
Thanx



Please feel welcome to call us, simply say "I would like to order a Samco Boost Hose Kit for my New Beetle 1.8T that I saw in your Overstock Spcial Post on VWVortex"
We look forward to serving your needs.
Matt


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

ill prob be callin tomorrow. how is this working with Paypal, we just sending $$ to your email?
on another note, is the exhaust tape you sell good for fixing leaks?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_ill prob be callin tomorrow. how is this working with Paypal, we just sending $$ to your email?
on another note, is the exhaust tape you sell good for fixing leaks?

We look forward to your phone call.
However we do not except PayPal, we do except all major credit cards for telephone orders.
We offer DEI Exhaust Wrap, which is an insulating wrap designed to keep heat and sound in the piping until the exit. It's not a repair type of product.
Please give us a call, we are happy to serve your needs.
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

finally got the call in, talked to Mark.
thanks for the post/offer, Matt.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_finally got the call in, talked to Mark.
thanks for the post/offer, Matt.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you for your patronage.
Glad we could be of service.
Matt


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

got my kit today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_got my kit today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad to hear that the kit arrived quickly.

A bump for 1 Red Kit left, getting low on Blue and Black too.
Order today!
Matt


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Glad to hear that the kit arrived quickly.
A bump for 1 Red Kit left, getting low on Blue and Black too.
Order today!
Matt

Installed. Thanks again.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2124425


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (OLD GHOST)*

I will be calling first thing monday morning. blue please


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
Installed. Thanks again.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2124425

Great write up and photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

Just an FYI - 
We sold the last Mk III 2.0L Coolant Kit yesterday and we then had 3 calls from people wanting to buy. Even though they had seen the posts earlier, they thought the price would get lower if they waited.
These kits are being sold at "near cost" or below cost in some cases. We simply want to clear it out so we can use the space and inventory dollars for new product.
Give us a call, we are happy to place a set on hold for pick up (Local Customers) or to ship ASAP.
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

And a Bump for those that haven't seen these prices


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

Only 1 set in each color left available.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Back to the Top!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

back to the top


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

tempting this is......very tempting.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brown E* »_tempting this is......very tempting.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Only 1 set in each color left available.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

And with that - 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*Only 1 Set of Black and 1 Set of Red Left*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
_Note – these items are not listed on our website, so to place an order you will need to call us @ (425) 825-8210 Mon – Fri 9am – 6pm Pacific_
New Beetle 1.8T AWV/APH Boost Hose Kit (including Stainless Steel Hose Clamps, a $30 value) – 
MSRP - $235.00
Clearance Sale - $125.00
(Note: these kits were shipped from Samco with an Extra Turbo Outlet Pipe to DV Hose instead of the DV Vacuum Hose, you can use the original vacuum hose) 
Colors Available
*Black - 1 Set Left*








*Red - 1 Set Left*








*Again - Overstock Clearance Sale prices will only be available as supplies last.*



_Modified by [email protected] at 6:09 PM 11-4-2005_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Samco Sport Silicone Hose ... ([email protected])*

would this kit fit an 03 turbo s ?


----------

